# Big Log day!!



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi folks,any other "lucas' millers out there? We luv 'em Down Under:thumbsup:,no log too big for them!!Much greater kerf than a bandsaw though,so a bit more sawdust is made.:icon_smile: Cheers.Mapleman:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Details ? What kinda tree ? Are you milling or helping ?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mapleman I can see your lucus mill but I cant figure out what is doing to cutting. I dont see a round blade or a band blade. Give another picture of the cutter on your mill please.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Daren said:


> Details ? What kinda tree ? Are you milling or helping ?


 Hey Daren,the tree in question is Queensland Maple.I do all my own milling,although my business partner helps out helps me by "tailoring out".This has been my occupation for about 15 years,and i still love it with a passion.Timbercutting is definately a profession one can be 
proud of!Is there much work around for "urban"millers like yourself? Why have you chosen an"Alaskan Mill"? Is it because of it's portability?Cheers Mapleman:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

MAPLEMAN said:


> Why have you chosen an"Alaskan Mill"? Is it because of it's portability?Cheers Mapleman:thumbsup:


You must have me confused with someone else. I run a little manual stationary bandmill. If you are just going off my avatar with me and the chainsaw...unfortunately that is how i have to break the big ones down to fit the mill...since I don't have access to a swing mill like yours, that would be the ticket with the slabbing attachment


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

And for sure post more milling pictures when you get a chance...we like those . Currently you are the only member running a "swinger" as we call them up here. We have had some discussion on this forum about the Lucas and Peterson mills, but for guys who are not familiar with them I am not sure they completely understand how they work. A couple of us have been around swingers in action and for sure know their merits when it come to busting down the big ones. (if I can ever get TexasTimbers talked into buying one maybe I will get to run one myself one day :laughing


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Daren with the size of the trees I have been getting into my place maybe we should joint venture one in this area


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Kirk I know where a 5 1/2' diameter white oak is laying right now 4 miles from my house. Down a country road with a narrow bridge either direction leaving the guys place with a load limit that simply will not support the equipment to move it out and the log weigh too. I would have to bust it down with the the big chainsaw into 1/4ers (8 of them, too long too) to even get it out of there...that is why it is still laying I am not that excited about it. With a swinger just haul out trailers of milled lumber :icon_smile:. It's on flat ground. The guy built a pole barn and this tree was 75 (?) feet away, but still close enough to fall on it some day when it died so he had a buddy of mine fell it before he built. It's already limbed, 1/2 the town got firewood off the limbs, just the butt log laying there because nobody could do anything with the monster.

I don't see that many big ones (cause I quit looking, too much work :huh or I would like to add a swingmill to the mix. I do have 3 sycamore in the yard right now that I am going to have to bust with the chainsaw. A 50"+ I got awhile back and a couple 40"+ I just got the other day.


----------

